# Back up camera washer



## cmke (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm sure there are some with these Tiguans like myself that didn't know but today, I found out we have a back up camera washer. So I thought I would share. When in reverse just push the washer arm like you would if you are trying to wash the back window and there's a sprayer that cleans the camera. The funny part is that all last winter we kept hand cleaning the camera.


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

That's funny - to be honest it took me about 6 months to discover mine. 

Cindy


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

FFWD to 1:10 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmpBDVW6avQ


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

The rear camera washer has been another plus of the Tig over the old CX5, esp. in the snowy weather, it remains crystal clear most of the time.
I wander how many other SUVs under $30K have this cool feature?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

schagaphonic said:


> The rear camera washer has been another plus of the Tig over the old CX5, esp. in the snowy weather, it remains crystal clear most of the time.
> I wander how many other SUVs under $30K have this cool feature?


And, of course, the Golf has an even better system. The lense is completely enclosed when not in use.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

I did not know that, but the only time I had an issue was after some wet dirt roads in Death Valley in May.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

Yep, I found out about a week ago. Cool little feature, just need a wiper on the camera. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

also makes a hell of a mess back there on a dusty car, but it's def a neat feature for those who benefit from it.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

I adore this feature, although I also wish it would be independent of the rear wiper. 

Sometimes I turn it on because there's (dry) dirt on the camera, and the wiper just drags itself over the dry parts not covered by the rear windshield fluid.


----------



## Obecny75 (Nov 4, 2019)

*Fun fact*

My rear camera washer nozzle leaks. It used to leak a lot more, but its a bit better now. Took it to the VW dealer i purchased the vehicle from, they swore to me it didnt even have a camera washer nozzle that I was just seeing the washer fluid drip down from the rear window. Took it to another dealer and they installed a one way check valve in the washer line to prevent it from continuously leaking, but it still allows whatever is in the line to drip out.

Moral of the story here is, my VW dealership are a bunch of morons.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Obecny75 said:


> My rear camera washer nozzle leaks. It used to leak a lot more, but its a bit better now. Took it to the VW dealer i purchased the vehicle from, they swore to me it didnt even have a camera washer nozzle that I was just seeing the washer fluid drip down from the rear window. Took it to another dealer and they installed a one way check valve in the washer line to prevent it from continuously leaking, but it still allows whatever is in the line to drip out.
> 
> Moral of the story here is, my VW dealership are a bunch of morons.


Why didn't you just show the first dealership that it does exist?? It takes like 15 seconds?


----------



## Obecny75 (Nov 4, 2019)

inv4zn said:


> Why didn't you just show the first dealership that it does exist?? It takes like 15 seconds?


because they already had the car in the back? I was talking to the service advisor about various issues i was having with the car at the time. I was also having a semi continuous issue with the check engine light due to secondary air pump issues that was taking precedence over washer fluid leaks.


----------

